# Chucky's Bride; harvest time?



## Joe420Camel

.

THG, pcduck, I believe you have both run C'sBride B4... thoughts?

This will be my "day time" smoke.



TOP pic = dead center tall cola

MIDDLE pic = off-center tall cola

BOTTOM = canopy
:48: 

View attachment 40 center tall.jpg


View attachment 40 offcenter tall.jpg


View attachment 40 canopy.jpg


View attachment PICT0186.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I don't know the strain, but I say anytime from now to 10 - 14 days from now, it should be good. :aok: 

Just for what it's worth, there's my thoughts, hah


----------



## Kraven

Joe it looks like your about maybe 10/90 amber /cloudy. From what I have heard, that's about where you want to take a heady sativa, but I I'm not sure where C'sBride  sits on the scale, so yea I would let either of the two make the suggestion. But to me it looks like this would be a good time to take her.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Duck has way more experience with Chucky's Bride than I do.  But, I probably would take it now.  I am seeing a few amber trichs.  I like to take my uppity sativas at about the first signs of amber. 

She looks beautiful!  How long have you had her in 12/12, Joe?


----------



## Rosebud

Take that baby and invite me over... WOW, that looks nice. I have missed you, where you been?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Thank you (all)

I didn't mention days in the first post so as to not distract... its only been 40 days of 12/12 ("53" day strain)


Rosebud, I cycle through social and anti-social states, seems I've been on an extended anti-social spell.
Summer sleeping habits (no school) and daughter's (now all GONE/better) being ill back a few weeks defiantly played a role too.

:48:


----------



## sopappy

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> Thank you (all)
> 
> I didn't mention days in the first post so as to not distract... its only been 40 days of 12/12 (&quot;53&quot; day strain)



 AHAH! That's why yer strugglin', 13 days to go? 
Consider the source of course  but I'd take 'em NOW. Way too much amber there for my tastes.


----------



## pcduck

Joe I have harvested at 55,64,66,68 and 76. After that she starts eating herself.
Goes from light fruity to a heavier fruity.
Day 76 is a couple of biu's and stare. 55 I would need to smoke more but I liked the taste better.
They also bulked up really good when in the 50 days,after 68 days that seemed to stop. I personally like the 60's days overall.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Thank you for the insight
but that's not what I wanted to hear 

"few biu's (bong hits) and stare" sounds GREAT but not necessarily for my "up" daytime smoke.

I'll do my best to push "into the 50's" but my stash is already running dangerously low.  
I'm currently vaping "popcorn buds" meant for cooking just to try to stretch things out.

:48:


----------



## pcduck

Pull earlier then. 
I use the early pulls for daytime and the late pulls for after work.
It is all up to you when as mj effects people different.

Oh and it is a more of a stare and thinking about what you are staring at then a test pattern stare.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think I took mine at 55 days.  I loved the taste.  You can always take a "test bud" and see how you like it.


----------



## Joe420Camel

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think I took mine at 55 days. I loved the taste. You can always take a "test bud" and see how you like it.


 

great minds...

Now is WAY early but unfortunately, I'm running out of my good stuff.  
This way I won't be as anxious to harvest... ya right!

:48: 

View attachment PICT0194.jpg


View attachment PICT0198.jpg


View attachment PICT0203.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yummy.


----------



## pcduck

I just did a big rip of Chucky.
Now I am staring at your beautiful buds :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Day 45

The AMBER trichomes are on a sample from the very top of a "near center" cola 

The Cloudy trichomes shot is a sample "down in the canopy"


Obviously, the Spectrum King LED throws light heavier in the RED spectrum.

:48: 

View attachment PICT0212.jpg


View attachment PICT0208.jpg


View attachment PICT0211.jpg


View attachment PICT0207.jpg


View attachment PICT0206.jpg


View attachment PICT0209.jpg


View attachment 45 TOP cola.jpg


View attachment 45 canopy.jpg


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice Joe :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Looks very good indeed Joe


----------



## Rosebud

I love that shot Joe, makes me want to smoke that right now.


----------



## Joe420Camel

I KNOW holding off was the right thing to do (now)

I think I'm going to try to go another 5-7.


:vap_smiley:

YUMMY!! 

Vaping some of that bud I cut... spiced fruit coming through STRONG and this stuff isn't even really dry yet, let alone cured!

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Omg.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Rosebud said:


> Omg.


 
oh, it's mouth watering !

--

nice suggestion duck!
BTW I've got a SDK (sour diesel kush) clone, off the bonsai, in veg as we speak.

Quack!  lol


:48:


----------



## pcduck

Hope your cf is working good.
That SDK really puts the stink out when in flower.


----------



## Joe420Camel

pcduck said:


> Hope your cf is working good.
> That SDK really puts the stink out when in flower.


NICE!
It's pushing 1.5 years but runs way under its rated CFM. This should be a good test. 
(It's replacement is sitting on the shelf. figured if things went bad, I'd want to be able to swap filters ASAFP!)

Chucky's has been relatively smell free, a few whiffs of cat piss early on now replaced with spiced fruit. Still fairly faint but getting stronger.

The White Siberian I ran a few times (AK47xWW) puts out... "10 times" as much smell. 
Let's see how SDK stinks-up against it!


How was the germ rate on those DNA seeds?
Anything good from them yet?

:48:


----------



## pcduck

DNA Lemon Og Kush.
Short girls compared to Chucky. 

View attachment IMG_20150718_081711505.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150718_081723687.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150718_083414434.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

BEAUTIFUL!

Yes, those were from my first internet seed buy.  Everything I got originally was "SHORT to medium" height because I knew I had height issues with my setup.

Taming Chucky's was... fun (and it looks like this SDK is a real grower too)
In a 6'9" tent I can see this being A LOT easier.

I'm going to try to motivate and get the basement build-out done right after Chucky's is jarred up and SDK is still in VEG!!!  go. GO. GO!!

Plan is: bathroom, utility sink, dividing walls (lockable doors) and this odd little  space/closet... its about 3'4" x 11'6" ... I just couldn't design the room layout without that stupid dead space... wonder if I'll figure something to do with it.

hummmm....
:48:

6" fan, filter, silencer and (one) 3x3 gorilla sitting on a shelf


----------



## pcduck

Yea 81" is a lot easier
Plus small trees have numerous bud sites.

Took clones of Chucky and LOK. Hope my cloning returns to normal. Been having a few challenges at that lately
Also put one of the LOK in the flower tent today.

Ya did the bride proud Joe, now for the rewards.:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Amber (and beyond) is from cola

Frosty White is from canopy level

IMO these colas should come down really soon
and the rest a few days after

:48: 

View attachment 1308183425187.jpg


View attachment 1308183436956.jpg


View attachment PICT0214.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If you want that up high hat you can get from Chucky, I would take here now.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Thank you.  

That was the first and worst of 3 samples I took yesterday.
the other 2 are below.

I still agree that SOON/tonight/tomorrow night would be appropriate.  
(but I HAVE to start work on the basement then; mixed blessing :guitar


:48:

tall Cola leafs (direct light, within top 1.5" of top of cola)

. 

View attachment set2.jpg


View attachment set2-2.jpg


----------



## pcduck

Looks like we got a hanging coming on


----------



## Kraven

Yea Joe your at the spot now that they will begin to change quickly, 12 hrs now makes a big difference at this stage of the game bro. I like a bit more amber myself , and they will continue to ripen after the cut, so keep that in mind since they will throw 10-20% more amber by the cure. Duck and THG are familiar with her and they seem to think it's time so I would go with their advice, till you get dialed in with this strain and develop your own tastes. You did good work Joe, she is a beauty.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Unless my plans get changed for me, I think I will chop tonight. (day 49)

I took a 2nd branch a few days ago and just finished smoking the first branch this morning.

:48: 

View attachment PICT0216.jpg


View attachment PICT0217.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Every "tall cola" (16) except the main top has been chopped.

here is what's left

:48:

Edit:
Scissor-hash was a giant, sticky, gooey, booger of pure concentrated goodness! :bong::stoned:

. 

View attachment PICT0226.jpg


View attachment PICT0229.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

:clap::headbang2::headbang::lama::lama::lama:Woo hooo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Wow--you still have a lot left!  What a nice bountiful harvest you are going to have from this girl.  This is your new light--a Spectrum King?  Great wonderful looking plant.  Lots of growth under the main colas.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, that Spectrum King sure seems to do the TRICK. 

Nice Joe :aok:


----------



## Joe420Camel

No complaints here! (about the Spectrum King)
well, except for the cost  
The penetration it provides is obvious from the GREEN canopy hiding down here.
I simply do not see any of the light lime green that dominated the lower half of all my other grows.

The tops you see now aren't quite popcorn (that's another layer or two down) but everything other than the cola's needed some density.

This is my first partial harvest, lots of learning going on (still) 

More trich shots in 3-5 days

:48:


---------------------------------------------------

This was 2 grows ago with 370+ DRAW watts of COB LED
note the lime green lower 1/2

. 

View attachment PICT1192.jpg


----------



## Grower13

congrats on the harvest joe


----------



## yarddog

Way to go Joe. Looks good


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

yes, defiantly more to come.

Hard to give perspective for horizontal shots... 
the remaining canopy is 4-5 "nodes" deep but it's quite fluffy (still)

:48: 

View attachment PICT0232.jpg


View attachment PICT0233.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looks good Joe.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

The rest came down last night (59/60 days)


If I had to guess right now, I'd say I will end-up with 3.5+oz of smoke and 2+oz of GREAT (for cooking) popcorn buds.

Most would be disappointed with so much popcorn but I really enjoy my canna-cocoanut oil-caps so I'm VERY happy.

Clearly I could have gone longer then my original chop AND I could have done a MUCH better job keeping the plant focused on the main colas.

LaL  (live and learn)

Bottom line is, I think it safe to say, that the Spectrum King LED light will grow weed... well!

:48: 

View attachment PICT0245.jpg


View attachment PICT0249.jpg


View attachment PICT0251.jpg


View attachment PICT0253.jpg


View attachment PICT0254.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well my goodness, well, your goodness, look at all that nice big fat bud.  I don't mind having some popcorn around the house. comes in handy all the time. Enjoy this and good job my friend.


----------



## Kraven

Nice job bro, and I'm happy with your results with the SK. I'll definitely keep her in mind for the future now.


----------



## pcduck

:headbang2:Cheers to your success.

How do you like it?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

loopy off all the kief my simple little shake-box is producing

The first cut stuff is just starting to cure and more flavor is coming out.

It was playing expand-O in your lungs before... buddy and I coughed our way through a joint.  needless to say we were stoned silly after all that work.
A few weeks @ 62% in a jar will help  

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I really enjoyed the taste of the Chucky.  You ended up with some great frosty frosty bud.  Yeah, it will only get better with a good cure.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Top = cooking
Bottom = SMOKING (left2 = 48days  /  right2 = 59days)

Got to be damn near 4 oz of smoke and 3+ oz cooking
(been smoking nothing but the early cut Chucky's for the past 2.5 weeks) 

:48: 

View attachment PICT0255.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Whoa... :bong::bong:  :stoned:

Wake-N-Bake off the "60-day" cut.

I keep getting distracted by the Smiles over --------there--------->


I've got that 60-day stare! :batman: 

Now let's see if I can get anything accomplished today.  LOL 

me:48cduck


----------



## Kraven

Nice Joe, it's always epic when your grow smokes like it should. Gratz


----------



## pcduck

Chuckeeee, the chuck'ster, chuck-a-mania, love the taste and buzz


----------



## Rosebud

Chucky cheese, chuckaroonio, chuck chuck bo buck bannanna nannana fochuck.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Chuckelicious ?

:stoned:

Back to the "early cut" stuff for wake-N-:bong:

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Chuckelicious is the one!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Great job Joe!  What a monster she turned out to be!


----------



## WeedHopper

Really nice job Bro.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Thank you all. 

I take as much credit as I can but honestly the light fixture and the strain are the real winners!

I can't wait to go back to my bonsai-moms, take cuts and grow out strains I've grown before under purple LED 
and do them again under the Spectrum King fixture.
:headbang:
Good times!

:48:


----------

